# Noaclinic vs Medimel vs Singelberg for gyno surgery



## PuffyNipplesCrew (Jun 16, 2016)

Evening strangers,

Got gyno from cycling awhile back.

Lumps shrunk a lot with Nolva and Ralox.

The lumps are flat and tiny now.

When it's cold, you won't be able to tell I have gyno.

but when warm, the nipples get nasty.

Big, stretched, puffy and pointy.

The nipples are my primary reason for wanting to get surgery done.

I'm torn between these three clinics, have heard good and bad about all three of them.

Would like to hear from guys that have used any of them and what your experiences have been like.

Did the puffy nipples go away?

Thank you for reading this.

Kind regards,

Puffy Nipples Bro


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

I can only recommend Adam at the Noa Clinic as my experience was truly amazing, better than anything in the UK, you can read reviews on almost all clinics here http://www.whatclinic.co.uk/

http://www.whatclinic.com/cosmetic-plastic-surgery/poland/wroclaw/noa-clinic

http://www.whatclinic.com/cosmetic-plastic-surgery/poland/szczecin/medimel-prywatna-praktyka-chirurgiczna

http://www.whatclinic.com/cosmetic-plastic-surgery/belgium/antwerp/singelberg-clinic


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Medimel left me with craters


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

I went to Adam at Noa clinic and had an amazing job in March, still healing but so happy! couldn't recommend them more.


----------



## PuffyNipplesCrew (Jun 16, 2016)

ashmo said:


> I can only recommend Adam at the Noa Clinic as my experience was truly amazing, better than anything in the UK, you can read reviews on almost all clinics here http://www.whatclinic.co.uk/
> 
> http://www.whatclinic.com/cosmetic-plastic-surgery/poland/wroclaw/noa-clinic
> 
> ...





Growing Lad said:


> Medimel left me with craters


 I'm sorry to hear that bro, it's the worst feeling. You go in for surgery expecting your gyno problems to disappear and then end up with another issue.



jimbo83 said:


> I went to Adam at Noa clinic and had an amazing job in March, still healing but so happy! couldn't recommend them more.


 Jimbo, do you still have the puffy nipples or has that problem gone away after surgery?

Thanks guys, a few other folks on another board gave me the same feedback.

medimel had mixed reviews, some were happy, some still had leftover gland that gave them puffy nipples, others had craters and are waiting for revisions after 12 months.

Noaclinic and Singelberg seem to have more happy patients.

Thanks again, I've taken Medimel out of the running and now just need to decide between the other two.

Regards,

Puffy Nipples


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes mate I only had minor gyno too, the craters are much worse.


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

PuffyNipplesCrew said:


> I'm sorry to hear that bro, it's the worst feeling. You go in for surgery expecting your gyno problems to disappear and then end up with another issue.
> 
> Jimbo, do you still have the puffy nipples or has that problem gone away after surgery?
> 
> ...


 My Gyno was removed completely, total gland excision with no craters.


----------



## PuffyNipplesCrew (Jun 16, 2016)

Growing Lad said:


> Yes mate I only had minor gyno too, the craters are much worse.


 Fuark, you must feel like punching someone's face.

Ive heard of guys having fat transferred to deal with craters, if it's bothering you too much, maybe you can look into that.



jimbo83 said:


> My Gyno was removed completely, total gland excision with no craters.


 This is what I'm looking for, getting them removed totally, so that I don't get puffy nipples afterwards.

Thanks again guys, appreciate the responses.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

No with noa clinic mate I've seen loads of good reviews.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

ashmo said:


> I can only recommend Adam at the Noa Clinic as my experience was truly amazing, better than anything in the UK, you can read reviews on almost all clinics here http://www.whatclinic.co.uk/
> 
> http://www.whatclinic.com/cosmetic-plastic-surgery/poland/wroclaw/noa-clinic
> 
> ...


 why do they list as £1400 on the polish site and then £1600 on the english one ?

is this because you are paying for processing fees by paying on the "whatclinic" site?


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

swole troll said:


> why do they list as £1400 on the polish site and then £1600 on the english one ?
> 
> is this because you are paying for processing fees by paying on the "whatclinic" site?


 No idea its £1400 direct with them.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

ashmo said:


> No idea its £1400 direct with them.


 yes i contacted them direct 2 days ago and they confirmed this price

going to pay around christmas hopefully to get an op around feb

as a person hunting for logs and journals like your own im going to make one myself to document the surgery

was umming and arring for a while but not because im worried about the surgery but more time off from the gym (no longer too concerned about this) but also the legitimacy of the company (always bound to worry a bit before dropping £1400)


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

swole troll said:


> yes i contacted them direct 2 days ago and they confirmed this price
> 
> going to pay around christmas hopefully to get an op around feb
> 
> ...


 Get it booked in mate, I found recover hard as I had a lot of lipo, it left me very sore for a few weeks but now its all done its amazing to be able to not think about it.......


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

jimbo83 said:


> Get it booked in mate, I found recover hard as I had a lot of lipo, it left me very sore for a few weeks but now its all done its amazing to be able to not think about it.......


 Bizarre that you responded today as just this morning I've booked the time off work for 2 and a half weeks in June and I'm going to book in for then with my December bonus

I'm hoping 18 days is enough time to recover enough for me to return to work (lifting weights off the floor in one job and lifting boxes with the other lol)

How long do they ask you to wear the compression vest?


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

swole troll said:


> Bizarre that you responded today as just this morning I've booked the time off work for 2 and a half weeks in June and I'm going to book in for then with my December bonus
> 
> I'm hoping 18 days is enough time to recover enough for me to return to work (lifting weights off the floor in one job and lifting boxes with the other lol)
> 
> How long do they ask you to wear the compression vest?


 6 weeks mate, you don't pay anything until the day so no worries about paying now. You just need to book flights and accommodation (this can also be paid when you arrive). I'm sure you will be fine doing your job after 18 days, the compression vest is the biggest ball ache of it all, I wore it solid for 6 weeks as supposed to.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

jimbo83 said:


> 6 weeks mate, you don't pay anything until the day so no worries about paying now. You just need to book flights and accommodation (this can also be paid when you arrive). I'm sure you will be fine doing your job after 18 days, the compression vest is the biggest ball ache of it all, I wore it solid for 6 weeks as supposed to.


 They don't ask for a deposit or anything to reserve your spot?


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

swole troll said:


> They don't ask for a deposit or anything to reserve your spot?


 Nope, also I would recommend you use the surgeon called Wojtek, he did mine and SuperRips on here.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

jimbo83 said:


> Nope, also I would recommend you use the surgeon called Wojtek, he did mine and SuperRips on here.


 thanks for the info mate

ill defo get it booked in asap in that case

soon as i get holiday confirmed ill book in

i could deal with the compression vest no prob, sleeping on my back for 4 weeks is gona suck sacks but small price imo, the biggest loss is time off from training but again the pros outweigh the cons for me so ill email noa as soon as i got holiday confirmed

EDIT - also did you just fly straight to wroclaw and the taxi driver collects you from there?


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

swole troll said:


> thanks for the info mate
> 
> ill defo get it booked in asap in that case
> 
> ...


 Yes they just pick you up from the airport mate, really well run service.


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

A mate of mine got his gyno done at medimel earlier this year. They done an awesome job cant tell its been done. I think he paid £1700 had a week over there. Said it was sore initially thats about it


----------

